# Need help choosing a pair of boots



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ariats for me are a little too tight on the balls of my feet. Not sure obviously how the mens fit.


I bought these for my son and he says they are very comfortable. They don't look bad either.


https://www.statelinetack.com/item/roper-mens-crazy-horse-kiltie-boot/E005795/


The "fringe" is removable.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So, if I understand correctly, you are instructed to get western riding boot for the last day you are going to ride there? 

Hmm. I think I would pass on that if you are not interested in owning a pair of Western Boots. 


My preference is for Ariat brand, they are comfortable but I am female with a narrow foot and high arch. Not sure how the ones for men fit. 


The Ariat All Terrain is my favorite riding boot but I wouldn't call it a show boot.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love Ariats, and I have wide feet. The All Terrains are great!


But, you will not find any boot that is good for both a Canadian summer and a Canadian winter. Just too much to ask of any one boot, IMO.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My son wears these...
_https://www.doversaddlery.com/ariat-terrain-pro-h2o-mns-boot/p/X1-380835/
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ariat-mens-terrain-boot_
Actually he has one pair for work/barn chores...
The other pair he wears with jeans.
Both styles he buys at Tractor Supply stores or from them online...

Mink oil applied and rubbed into the leather carefully gives sustained water protection.
Polish as you would any leather shoe with shoe polish, cleans them up real nice and very presentable when going out.
And you can wear straight leg jeans/pants with the styles above.

Some brands have kilties..that fringy looking thing below the lace area...
I would offer caution as some kilties twist/roll up and look terrible after some wearing of the shoe.

Any of the laced Ariat boots have a sole safe/comfortable for walking in, yet will not hang up in western nor English stirrups I have found.
They have a safe riding heel, no lugs on the sole, offer decent heel counters, arch and padded insole.
Lacing so a adjustable fit, a squarer toe so not cramped and a full fit.
I think they run a little larger in width...at least mine seem to.
Leather, it stretches...

_Do not do steel toe boots is my rule to ride in or be around horses with._
They _can_ crush/trap toes if hit just right by a hoof and I find them _*un*_comfortable when your foot is angled in the stirrup that steel cap can dig in.
My experience with them...not good.

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> But, you will not find any boot that is good for both a Canadian summer and a Canadian winter. Just too much to ask of any one boot, IMO.



Well...


I love these https://www.horze.com/jodhpurs/horze-sporty-rugged-paddock-boots/38005.html?color=BR and I wear them summer and winter, obviously different socks! I wear them with half chaps and breeches during the winter, my lovely fluffy winter weight Buckwild Breeches.....and under my jeans in the summer.






They give my the best of both worlds, and are fairly waterproof...I like them so much I actually have two pairs, and I use one pair for going to town..




.ETA...forgot to ask what part of Canada?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I assumed that the summers were hot and winters cold. Guess I assumed wrong.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> So, if I understand correctly, you are instructed to get western riding boot for the last day you are going to ride there?
> 
> Hmm. I think I would pass on that if you are not interested in owning a pair of Western Boots.
> 
> ...


These are what I wear too. You can get them in wide sizes (which very few boots do; a reason I stick with Ariats). They come in a waterproof version. Lots of people use them for both english and western trail riding and training.

I wear muck boots until I am ready to get into the saddle. Put my riding boots on when I'm ready to ride, saves cleaning them all the time.

I also have a pair of real western boots but I only wear those to town ....


----------



## Nic727 (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you for you answers. Other than that, is it better to have boots above ankle, mid/wide calf or knee height for riding/barn job?
I'm not sure, but I think that for more stability/protection it's better mid calf… Am I ok to assume that or it's completely wrong?


Also reading a lot about that it should be smooth sole, but is it mandatory? I know about it's easier to go out the stirrup, but should it be better to have just a little bit of thread when walking or working outdoor?

Finally, last question… I'm thinking about going lace up boot, but is it better slip on, side zipper, back zipper or laced up boots?

Still not sure what to buy as a multipurpose riding boots that can be used in western/English riding lol. Also, looking on some website and not a lot of choice for men… Only cowboy boots and some generic ropper/packer boots. I will look around and post some images of what I found and I will wait your suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

IMO boots need to go above the ankle for good support, but anything taller than that is just for show or going through heavy brush on trail rides. I prefer to wear half chaps over the boots. 

Many med seem to prefer the pull on style of jodhpur boots in most English riding and western riding seem to prefer the short fat baby style boots. 


Also depends on if you have a high arch or not, pull on boots can be difficult at first but the leather will shape to fit your foot after wearing them 10-20 times.

Highly advise you to try on some pairs first, there is nothing worse than spending $100 + on a nice pair of boots them hating them. I have a pair in my closet like that...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Height of a boot is a personal like or dislike.
I have not ever seen "western boots" go to anything above mid-calf.
I can tell you my tall English field boots have some restrictive movement in them for barn chores.

Pull on if you have wide calves can be harder to get on or off, and pants can not be slim cut unless you wear the bottoms tucked in, something more commonly seen by women.
Zippers on side or back...seen more on a true English style boot.


For walking and having a bit of traction and stability, a sole with some tread or grip-ability is favored.
I have true paddock boots with a flat bottomed sole. I hate them on grass or damp ground I slip and slide.
Soles as long as they are not lugged like on a true work-boot are fine for riding in.
A stirrup that is proper width is not going to "trap" a foot...but release the foot as needed when needed.

Several of us gave you examples of multi-purpose boots you will see many wearing in barns doing chores, riding and other activities.
I think that was covered for you....

You of course need to go discover on your own in stores and tack shops the full array of offerings for footwear and the outrageous prices some come with...
You talk about wanting/needing western boots but want to ride English and then want a boot that can cover both disciplines and barn work and chores...
That was what was offered by many were footwear we use.
Tried, true and tested by our feet...

_Decisions are yours to make..._
Go try the boots on and purchase what is most comfortable for you...it is your feet and body that needs to be comfortable.
Happy shopping.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Would something like this work for you?








​ 
Justin lace up work boots. If you want your foot to be able to slip out, get short laces and only use the bottom holes. Or lace all the way to the top if you like.

I wore my Red Wing cowboy boots and jeans riding English. Still do with my Aussie saddle. But I wasn't showing.










And arguably, my ideas on "English" were a bit eccentric as well:​ 







​


----------



## Nic727 (Jun 1, 2018)

bsms said:


> Would something like this work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That look like something I need. I know I have too much request in a pair of boot hahaha. I just don't want to buy something expensive for just 1-2 times. Multipurpose boots is something I need for Western/English/Barn/Mud/Snow/etc.

Here is what I found on the web.

Heritage Lacer
Not sure about sole since it doesn't have other picture than the one showing the boot. Easy to clean? Black or Brown?

https://www.mountainhorse.se/en/cat/footwear-9245/man-9252/prod/spring-river-lace-mens-165441/
Looks good for both summer/winter, but too much tread right? Not sure if it's a good pair for riding…

https://cavalier.on.ca/mountain-horse-mens-rimfrost-paddock?manufacturer_id=30
Too much treads too?

There is also some paddock boots that look like the Heritage Lacer…

Overall, not sure if they are all waterproof. Do you think it's a prerequisite or not?

The only waterproof paddock I found is Performer Pro VX Paddock Boot but very expensive.


Also, they are all made of leather, but is leather + cold winter = very cold feet?

Sad those one are only for women https://cavalier.on.ca/mountain-horse-ice-paddock?manufacturer_id=30 even if personally they all look the same.

I think I will go in a store this week, but it's so far! 1h ride just go see is a bit ridiculous.

EDIT: The problem is that Western style riding is mostly from southern part of North-America and most European Countries (they have summer + winter like in Canada) are riding English, so for sure they have more adapted boots compared to Western


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

https://workboots.com/justin-origin...YBCABEgKaHPD_BwE#/23676/440,5129,14579/1&dl=b


These are what my son is currently wearing. He had to have black shoes for a guitar concert and since he was needing new boots he went with these. He has a pair of Georgia Boots that are similar - no fringe for every day. He wears both now that concert season is over. Mainly black for impressing the girls when riding only and the other pair for work/riding. He's worn Ariats and loves them but they were mine until his feet got too big and we went with more economical choices as every (average 9 months) I was buying boots. I like lace ups because you can go with different socks for winter and summer. Summer it is a thin sock and extra insole - winter I remove the insole and go with a warmer sock. I have both water proof and not but I will say as long as you take care of those that are not water proof they will take care of you and last. He did have a pair of English paddock boots that we got for an insane price on clearance and he wore those out. I would not get insulated boots unless you need insulation year round. I have a pair from my east coast days and I rarely wear them here but we are much warmer. I didn't wear them summers on the east coast because they were way too hot. You may be colder year round.... Soon as my son stays 2 years in a pair I'll buy him the Ariats he wants. Right now at a men's 13 (14 year old) I hope he stops growing those feet.


ETA He wears half chaps with any of his boots. Even the mid calf lace ups as his pants tend to ride up and he has ended up with some pretty raw spots. He hates the elastic gator clips and they can tear the saddle worn over the boot and him worn in the boot.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have never found the perfect boot to do everything I do unfortunately. I understand your dilemma of not wanting to spend a lot of money and not look to cowboy boot-ish.

If I were you, like Goldenhorse mentioned, a paddock boot with a little room so you wear a good wool sock for the winter. Light cotton or silk sock in the summer. Condition the leather boot according to the season. I've used a bees wax waterproofing on a non water proof boot with decent success. 

With that said, I prefer to do chores in different boots(muck boots)or shoes than what I ride in. I put my boots on before I ride and change after. It saves them from water, manure, urine and general wear and tear.
Winter can be tough here so I usually wear an insulated snow pack boot. 
Another option is buying used on eBay or similar sites to figure out what you like and what works for your situation.
I buy used boots all the time


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@*horselovinguy* one of my X's had men's western tall boots for brush in the desert and mesquite prone areas. I felt trapped (panic attack claustraphobic) in them which is odd as my English tall boots don't give me anxiety. The shaft hit about 2 inches below the crease of the knee bent.


They looked similar to theese but were tooled.
https://www.bootbay.com/4004-boulet...VLbACh1UtgAOEAQYBSABEgLmoPD_BwE#157=52&160=83


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I should have stayed off this thread; all this talk of boots got me looking and I decided was time for a new pair! 

This is what I chose, waterproof and good for barn chores and riding! 

Don't know if it comes in a men's style though. 

Barnyard Twin Gore Waterproof Boot


----------



## Nic727 (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok I ask my instructor and she said it's not mandatory to have cowboy boots and riding boots are ok other than the tall classic boots. Is there any mid-calf kind of riding/paddock boots out there? I found some interesting paddock boots which are waterproof and have little treads for winter/rain, but they all look a bit too close to ankle.

If you know any good laced riding boots (brown or black) a bit higher than ankle. Let me know!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Look at Georgia or Justin lace up work boot.


----------



## Nic727 (Jun 1, 2018)

Did someone tried to ride with some Mountain Horse boots?

They kind of look good, but I'm scare it has too big treads for riding western… Well, currently riding with some winter boots that I converted into riding boots since they are a bit muddy and destroyed haha… It has big treads, but no problem with the stirrup.


Mountain Horse Rider Classic 









Spring River









I also found this








Well, it's for women, but I think it is high enough (above ankle). Trying to find something similar for men and if possible around 100$ (this one is $200) in syntetic material (easier to clean than leather). I tried to search for synthetic lace paddock boots, but all results with great boots are for women  Look like men don't have lot of choice or no choice at all...

I would prefer synthetic materials, because I never had leather shoes or boots and it looks complicated to take care of.


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

Tractor supply is good but check out Bass Pro Shop/They have a large selection of boots for all purpose.Not to cowboy and very affordable.That is if you have Bass Pro Shops there.


----------

